# Top 10 MK2 Mods



## Joffa (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi again all - back on the forum again with a new TT after just over 3 years away...  
Picked me up a new MK2 & wanted to repeat an old post I put on the MK1 board a few years back.
Interested in modding my MK2 from a fresh start & since the world has turned a few times since I was last in this game, I wondered what the top 10 mod list looks like these days. A list in order of priority, together with manufacturer & cost would be helpful so I can research / buy on the net.
Bear in mind I'm in Australia now, so can't get to those loverly old haunts I used to get my mods installed at. As such, I may have to get things shipped if they're not available here [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
See the sig for the list I did to my MK1 - performance focussed rather than ponce is my preference.
Thanks all - good to be back in a TT again - just love the DSG ;-)
Jof


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

emmm... say if you specced bose, its quite popular to viacom the code to cloth, its suppose to give you better base.

next not really a mod as such, but the firmware update for the DSG box is rather popular.


----------



## Joffa (Nov 23, 2004)

Interesting about the sound system. Any way of making it louder? I used to be almost deaf after a drive in the MK1, but the MK2 doesn't get any louder after the vol is up 3/4. Perhaps there's a spinal tap mod that makes the amp go up to 11 ;-)

What's the DSG upgrade? Faster shifts? Wider range on each gear? More responsive flappy paddles?

Jof


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome back to the TT scene, and congrats on your new purchase  

Guy on here called Senetor who is in Oz himself, and he is into modifying his TT MK2, so have a word with him, or see what he has done so far as he has done quite a bit!!!

As for top 10, really its each to their own, my 10 might be totally different, or in a different order to yours. If you say its performance your used to modding with, get started with the usual remap, different air intake system, exhaust system etc...

Paul


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 17, 2005)

dont listen to Sen, he is just going to tell you to spend thousands on Carbon


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Welcome back, Joffa.....don't listen to aleic, he's just broke because of an addiction to head units 

First off we need you to get onto http://www.ozaudi.com/forums/index.php
Because of the limited TT base in Oz we need all the input we can get there, but it is a very easy going friendly and helpful all round Audi forum.

The 2.0TFSI is a torque monster and is probably the best 4 cylinder in the world at the moment.
I note that it is a company car...are you really going to be able to mod it?
Aussie leasing and insurance companies are notorious for their conservatism. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I'll be organising a Saturday breakfast GTG early in the New Year and you are most welcome to attend.


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

aleicgrant said:


> dont listen to Sen, he is just going to tell you to spend thousands on Carbon


Isn't that what carbon is for aleic?


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello, my top 10 mods are: for the fwd 2.0T MkII

1 Milltek Downpipe
2 Milltek Rear exhaust w/ connecting pipe
3 Forge adjustable blow-off valve
4 Wheels - Rims : VMR's -VB3 
5 C/F rear wing & rear spoiler
6 Cold Air intake -complete system
7 Chip tune 
8 Lightweight engine pulley & belt
9 Silicone hose's replaced
10 Add-on intercooler from Forge

These links are from the US so it shouldnt be to difficult to ship them....

a lil something extra only fro the fwd 2.0T -torque biasing differential or for more serious track driving a Limited Slip Differential 
http://www.quaife.co.uk/Audi-TT-Coupe-M ... fferential

my personal top 12 ... 

also coilover kit made specifically for the TT : http://www.stasisengineering.com/Catego ... 09&PID=188


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

Joffa said:


> What's the DSG upgrade? Faster shifts? Wider range on each gear? More responsive flappy paddles?
> 
> Jof


Also removes the automatic upshifts and allows you to redline if you want, or keep gears for as long as you want (as per the M3's SMG II for example).. Also raises the launch control rpm's and also makes shifts slightly faster.. And removes the torque limiter..


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

ross2280 said:


> Joffa said:
> 
> 
> > What's the DSG upgrade? Faster shifts? Wider range on each gear? More responsive flappy paddles?
> ...


Only trouble is the only one with any any creditability, ie HPA, is not avaiiable outside North America.
Although Jof has relocated to the one place it will be...soon.


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

my stealer will do the DSG upgrade for free with the chip tune


----------



## steve--m (Oct 27, 2009)

Senator said:


> ross2280 said:
> 
> 
> > Joffa said:
> ...


Are Revo not offering their DSG tunes in Oz yet Larry? It's been in the UK for a while now and reports have been very favourable.

Off topic - Still not got that car up on the ramp yet then for the downpipe - cat back connection confirmation?.....


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Blue illuminated windscreen washers !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd guess it would depend on the model and the options you selected...
Care to share?


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

steve--m said:


> Are Revo not offering their DSG tunes in Oz yet Larry? It's been in the UK for a while now and reports have been very favourable.
> 
> Off topic - Still not got that car up on the ramp yet then for the downpipe - cat back connection confirmation?.....


No steve, haven't had a chance..it's called swine flu, puts you out of action for 2-3 months.  
Will definitely do it for you over Christmas.

With the DSG my understanding is that Revo only remove the limiters they do not remap as such.
Given the vagaries of the DSG over the last little while iMO it is only worth going with a tuner that has put a lot R&D into a DSG remap.....and there is only one of those....HPA out of Canada.

Larry


----------



## steve--m (Oct 27, 2009)

I had Man Flu a few weeks ago - far worse and results in much more time in bed nagging the wife to bring me things 

Thanks - look forward to finding out re D/P - stage 2+ beckons after Xmas....

Apparently the Revo DSG tune does the following I have no first hand and this is pulled from their site -

Launch Control Enabled at 3200rpm(where applicable)

Raised torque limit

Gear shift indicator turned on (where applicable)

Kickdown in manual mode disabled

Auto upshift in manual mode disabled

Optimised shift maps based on the sportiest available factory specification maps


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Only done one mod to our TTS, an R8 oil cap.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Armrest in seat leather colour. This took months to find a company that could get hold of it.
Kenwood satnav thingy going in tomorrow.


----------



## Joffa (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks for the post back folks - dropped off for a while to move house & lost internet. Bloody Telstra - they take an age to give to broadband over here!

Mine is a 2.0 FWD ( [smiley=baby.gif] ) auto with flappy paddels. As for options it has little aside from the storage pack, bose, bluetooth & hill start assist. It is a company car, but it's a novated lease & I'll be keeping it forever, turning it into a targa car one day to race around tassie, so fcuk the lease company... :evil:

"Blue illuminated windscreen washers !!!!" :twisted:

Remap - which one is the best these days? I had a dual system on the MK1 which I could switch back to standard to keep the dealer happy at service time...

Armrest - oh please give me an armrest - the Jag spoiled me chronic in the comfort department. Where from? TT Shop still?

"It is only worth going with a tuner that has put a lot R&D into a DSG remap.....and there is only one of those....HPA out of Canada" - sh*t, I just moved from 3 years in Montreal [smiley=bomb.gif]

Senetor - thanks for the invite m8 - I'd love to come along if you're organising a GTG. I'm south shore Sydney. I'll check out the site too. See you there!

Good to be back fellas!

Jof

Oh, and as for man flu 



An oldie ...no.... a classic


----------

